# clutches , pull / push ?



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey guys just a quickie ive got a 34 gtr and am going to be needing a clutch very soon , dose andone know what sort i need pull or push ??, i dont understand the whole thing all i know is there is 2 types ?
cheers chris


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

R34's require a different clutch to a R32/33.

It is a pull clutch, but just order it specific to suit a R34 GTR.

I would recommend a Nismo Super Copper Mix twin plate.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

ok mate thankyou


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

You need a pull clutch. Some clutches are only available as push, even for R33 and R34 applications, so a push conversion is required. A push conversion is not that expensive nor difficult, but for the least hassle a pull clutch will be best for you.
The Nismo Super Copper Mix Twin is a pull clutch for the BNR34, and is a great clutch!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

mmm ok cool im sold on the nismo super coppermix clutch now , but how much are they daryl??????


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

They are around the £1100 mark, depending where you source it from. Maybe Dave W in the GTR shop might have a low mileage second hand one?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a single plate copper mix and a light weight Nismo fly wheel i took out of my 34. Its done 1000 miles i think. Was changed before i purchased the car and i replaced it 300 miles later. Welcome to come and inspect before you buy. It does need a new thrust bearing tho, about 30-40 quid. 

Make me an offer if you want it! 

O and its a direct fit, no pull/push convertion needed


however, i would not be worried about the converstion if you choose a different clutch. Its only a bracket that different and a couple of bolts. Most clutches for a 34 will come with the bits to use either way.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Blooming heck mate-the cars wanting a bit done!

The copper mix clutch is the one that I am after when my clutch goes.
Endlessr also do them used on here.


----------

